# Barrier Island station - Duck report



## RonB (Jun 20, 2016)

We just got back from BIS and here is a brief report including a talk with a member of management about the pending termination  of the timeshare.

First, as mentioned in another post, exterior renovations are almost complete. I believe that only the 200 buildings are left. Also, some of the parking spots are now gravel - I hope they do make them look nicer.

Second, the interior of our unit in the 500 building has not been touched - for years... 

I also talked to the people in the office about renovations to the interiors and the termination question. The board is going to vote on interior renovations this fall - I hope they begin right away.

The termination is supposed to take effect in 2027, (I think). They have been trying to get people to vote, and those who have have been overwhelmingly in support of changing the specific clause to maintain BIS as a timeshare. However, only a small number of people have voted, and at least 75%, (I think), must vote.

You can see how the vote is going by going to the link below.

http://www.barrierislandstationduck.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/BLDG-500-800-06-09-16-1.pdf

*When I talked to the one office person that seemed to know what was going on, he said that if the amendment does not pass, what will happen is that individuals will still own a week, but will be able to reserve a week in their building on a first come first serve basis. That is, you can reserve any week in any unit, (if availble), in your building when you pay your maintenance fees for that year.* This doesn't sound right to me, but I have not seen the actual clause, and probably wouldn't understand the legalese if I did see it. 

Ron


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Thank you, Ron, for the update*



RonB said:


> We just got back from BIS and here is a brief report including a talk with a member of management about the pending termination  of the timeshare.
> 
> First, as mentioned in another post, exterior renovations are almost complete. I believe that only the 200 buildings are left. Also, some of the parking spots are now gravel - I hope they do make them look nicer.
> 
> ...



I was at BIS the first week of June. I was not staying onsite.

The 400 Building was being worked on and the VIP Building was torn apart on the exterior.  The exterior work does look nice and is a great improvement.

However, once you open the door to your unit, you see the familiar furnishings, appliances, cabinetry, bedding, etc. that you've seen over the course of many, many years.  

It will be interesting to see where the money will come from to renovate the interiors.  The costs will be astounding due to the need for complete unit overhauls.  Every unit needs to be gutted and the resort placed on a regular schedule for updating unit interiors.  I've been an owner since 1984.  I believe the low maintenance fees do not appropriately fund such a project or a regular renovation schedule.  

Getting the 75% vote in order to continue the timeshare will be no easy task.
I believe a majority of owners (75%?) are apathetic when it comes to the running of their resorts.  It's hard getting a quorum at HOA meetings.  Owners don't mail back their proxies.  They can't or don't attend the annual meetings.  

I attend the annual meetings for only a small percentage of the timeshare resorts where I own.  I am also bad about mailing my proxies back in. I have the best intentions when I open them.  I'm sure many just toss them.

I believe that I care more than many, but less than I should.  I am better at staying informed than many, but less than is needed to be actively involved and aware of what is happening at most of my resorts.

I am a timeshare owner at  several resorts, including Barrier Island Station Duck, that have major issues going on.  The issues have been ongoing.  Most have been laid at the feet of the Boards and Management.  It's easy to bash the HOA members and Management for many things.  However, if you're not taking the minimum role of being informed, mailing back proxies and special votes, and attending an annual meeting occasionally; how can one seriously have any expectations of the Board?

Barrier Island Station Duck is one of the annual meetings that I have been attending for the last few years.  This is where we bought our first timeshare.  Steps are being taken to improve the resort, but will it ever be enough?  There are many steps up to most of the units.  Unlike a couple of the Outer Banks timeshare resorts that have installed elevators, I don't believe the designs of the buildings at Barrier Island Station will allow for elevators.  There's a lot facing this resort, the least of which are the 20-30 year old interiors.

I am guilty of not doing the minimum at many of the resorts where I have a timeshare ownership.  Some of my resorts are less than an hour away and many less than two hours, making it feasible for me to attend more annual meetings than what I do.  At the very least, I am going to strive to send in all my proxies and return the special votes that are taking place at many of my resorts.

It's going to be tough to get the required vote to change the timeshare documents.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jun 21, 2016)

RonB said

_"When I talked to the one office person that seemed to know what was going on, he said that if the amendment does not pass, what will happen is that individuals will still own a week, but will be able to reserve a week in their building on a first come first serve basis. That is, you can reserve any week in any unit, (if availble), in your building when you pay your maintenance fees for that year. This doesn't sound right to me, but I have not seen the actual clause, and probably wouldn't understand the legalese if I did see it." _

This information is not correct.  Frankly, if people with Winter Weeks see this it is likely they wouldn't want the amendment to pass.  First I think that 2024 is the first year in one or two of the buildings.  Second, if the amendment doesn't pass, basically everyone would still own a timeshare, but the means of determining who would get what week would result in chaos.  It would not be first come.  The timeshare would ultimately be terminated and the issue decided in court.  You might want to go to www.spmresorts.com and log on as an owner to see some information on this.

Egret - We really liked your comments regarding owners getting more involved with things and not depending and/or blaming the HOA and the management company for everything.  But we disagree that not every unit need to be "gutted."  There are some that are in a fairly good state - I know because we have stayed in them.  All units would need to be all evaluated against some standard that will probably depend on how much owners are willing to spend.

Finally - the 200 building sits on the grounds of the timeshare and uses the facilities but it is a wholly owner owned building and the owners there have chosen not to redo the exteriors.


----------



## RonB (Jun 21, 2016)

Fayeoctober said:


> RonB said
> 
> 
> This information is not correct.  Frankly, if people with Winter Weeks see this it is likely they wouldn't want the amendment to pass.  First I think that 2024 is the first year in one or two of the buildings.  Second, if the amendment doesn't pass, basically everyone would still own a timeshare, but the means of determining who would get what week would result in chaos.  It would not be first come.  The timeshare would ultimately be terminated and the issue decided in court.  You might want to go to www.spmresorts.com and log on as an owner to see some information on this.
> ...



Thanx - as I said, this did not sound correct. The problem is that that's what is bring disseminated at BIS when someone asks. I do agree that people that own an undesirable week would vote "no" based on that info. So how do we get the incorrect info corrected?


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jun 23, 2016)

RonB - With regard to the incorrect answer on the Termination Clause.  I have emailed the Assist. General Manager of BIS and advised her of this.  She will see that the employee (and I assume anyone else who might be asked to answer questions) gets the correct information.  Thank you.

We are having enough trouble as it is with the termination clause issue.  While I don't think the first building is impacted until 2024, it is not as far away as it seems given that so far less than half of the needed votes have been received.


----------



## RonB (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanx Faye - the good news is that, of those who have voted, the overwhelming percentage have voted to keep  operating as BIS does now.


----------



## biswassb (Jul 26, 2018)

SPM Resorts raised my maintenance fee from ~$400 to $750, and charged me additional assessments.  What I saw this year in my unit is that they did not do anything to improve.  Sofa bed is at least 25 years old, incredibly dirty and had to be covered with a bed sheet to sit on it.  Dishwasher is badly damaged.  Shower heads do not flow.  Bed sheets and blankets are very old.  I do not understand what SPM resorts is doing with $750 per week MFs and assessment fees.  It will only cost ~$2000 to improve my unit.  I also saw some advertisement from a local realty for condos in BIS-Duck for sale.  I wonder whether SPM is keeping the units dirty and trying to encourage owners to give up their units/week in disgust so that these units can be converted into condos. There is serious profit there.


----------



## RonB (Jul 26, 2018)

biswassb said:


> SPM Resorts raised my maintenance fee from ~$400 to $750, and charged me additional assessments.  What I saw this year in my unit is that they did not do anything to improve.  Sofa bed is at least 25 years old, incredibly dirty and had to be covered with a bed sheet to sit on it.  Dishwasher is badly damaged.  Shower heads do not flow.  Bed sheets and blankets are very old.  I do not understand what SPM resorts is doing with $750 per week MFs and assessment fees.  It will only cost ~$2000 to improve my unit.  I also saw some advertisement from a local realty for condos in BIS-Duck for sale.  I wonder whether SPM is keeping the units dirty and trying to encourage owners to give up their units/week in disgust so that these units can be converted into condos. There is serious profit there.



SPM took over management of BIS a few years ago and they are trying to return it to top notch shape. For many years the old management company neglected the property and kept maintenance fees artificially low. The outside of all the timeshare units have been updated and the insides will be done too. Owners should be getting a survey to express what they want done, (and how much they are willing to spend). When we bought in 1987, the units were in much better shape, but they went downhill for many years and it will take time and money to get them back into the shape we can all be proud of. And maintenance fees are now in line with other TSs along the Outer Banks.


----------



## RLS50 (Jul 26, 2018)

RonB said:


> SPM took over management of BIS a few years ago and they are trying to return it to top notch shape. For many years the old management company neglected the property and kept maintenance fees artificially low. The outside of all the timeshare units have been updated and the insides will be done too. Owners should be getting a survey to express what they want done, (and how much they are willing to spend). When we bought in 1987, the units were in much better shape, but they went downhill for many years and it will take time and money to get them back into the shape we can all be proud of. And maintenance fees are now in line with other TSs along the Outer Banks.


I can only speak for myself and my family, but we have been going to OBX on and off since the early 1990's.  We were always curious about the place in Duck called Barrier Island Station, because it was such a tremendous location, but it seemed rundown and dumpy to us so we never pursued our curiosity. 

In our opinion the improvements the BOD and SPM Resorts have made in the last 3+ years are impressive...especially considering where things started from.  Once the interior renovations are completed (assuming they are well done), BIS-Duck has the chance to end up being the best property in OBX or easily one of the top two.   As I have mentioned before, IMO it's already one of the best pieces of real estate in OBX at something like 11 or 12 acres and fully stretching from ocean to sound with even easier biking / walking access to the town of Duck since the township made improvements to the paths in and out of town.


----------



## biswassb (Jul 26, 2018)

I am not asking for renovation of any unit.  I am not sure that is even necessary.  There is health hazard issue in these units.  A very dirty sofa/bed can transmit skin diseases from one family to another, harbor bed bugs, mites etc. and do serious health problems of the occupants.  My concern is not cosmetics of the units but SPM is ignoring safety and health of the owners.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 26, 2018)

Can you ask the state of North Carolina Health Dept to conduct a health inspection report of the resort? Sounds liked the resort would not pass a good health inspection IMHO.


----------



## RonB (Jul 26, 2018)

biswassb said:


> I am not asking for renovation of any unit.  I am not sure that is even necessary.  There is health hazard issue in these units.  A very dirty sofa/bed can transmit skin diseases from one family to another, harbor bed bugs, mites etc. and do serious health problems of the occupants.  My concern is not cosmetics of the units but SPM is ignoring safety and health of the owners.



But the upcoming renovations should take care of all your concerns. I concur with RLS50 - it will be a great resort when fully renovated.


----------



## RLS50 (Jul 26, 2018)

biswassb said:


> I am not asking for renovation of any unit.  I am not sure that is even necessary.  There is health hazard issue in these units.  A very dirty sofa/bed can transmit skin diseases from one family to another, harbor bed bugs, mites etc. and do serious health problems of the occupants.  My concern is not cosmetics of the units but SPM is ignoring safety and health of the owners.


I am not sure you have to wait for the full resort interior renovation for a specific unit to get a new couch?   If you feel the couch in your unit (or the unit you stayed in) was not fit for use you can report that to the office / GM.   Even if your week is over, you can email the GM directly (which he has encouraged owners to do).

From reading the frequent owner updates, in some units they have repaired or replaced certain items (like couches, mattresses, electronics, HVAC, etc) that can't or shouldn't wait for the full interior renovations.


----------

